# Vernier indexer



## Galileu (Apr 16, 2012)

Hi,

Me too, I'm lost; I can't figure out how it is supposed to work.

José


----------



## Galileu (Apr 18, 2012)

Hi,

I would suggest a different approach. I would make a 60 hole disk, spaced 6*, and would provide the vernier in the locking pin. The locking pin would have 6 possible possible positions spaced at 5*, that is, exactly, spanning 5 disk positions. This arrangement would permit 1* increments and I'm sure I have seen something similar posted somewhere.

Best regards,
José


----------



## Galileu (Apr 18, 2012)

Gordon,

Here is something similar to what I tried to describe:http://www.toolsandgarages.com/index.php?topic=206.0

José


----------



## MikeAa (Apr 18, 2012)

Pretty common on bases of transits and builders levels. This is a page from a pdf found on the net, I actually have a transit if you wanted a picture of the base.


----------



## ScrapMetal (Apr 18, 2012)

Gordon Clarke said:


> A nice thing about a metric tape measure is that the cms (centimeters) are divided up into mms (millimeters) making it easier to make a shorter vernier scale over either 1 cm or perhaps 2 cm. Over 1 cm the vernier scale only need be 9mm long and 18mm long over 2 cm.
> 
> Has anyone seen an inch tape that was divided into tenths or twentieths instead of sixteenths and thirty seconds?



Not a "tape" but I do have a couple of Starrett rules that are divided up into tenths.  They make such flexible rules in many lengths.  http://www.starrett.com/metrology/m...ules-straight-edges-parallels/Precision-Rules




Really not trying to be a smart alec :biggrin:

-Ron


----------



## Frank Ford (Apr 19, 2012)

Gordon Clarke said:


> José,
> 
> Those that do have an indexer - how much did it cost and when?
> 
> Gordon




CDCO has this vernier spin index that does 360 degrees, one at a time, for 45 bucks:





I got mine new some years ago for a trifle less than that.

And, indeed, I also have a 6-inch Starrett rule that is graduated in inches by tenths and fiftieths.


----------



## MikeAa (Apr 19, 2012)

I am not sure of the practical application of all this but I do find it interesting. The function of the transit base is obviously to layout buildings or roads accurately and is integral to the device. The problem with the standard spin index is you can't do any thing better than 1 degree, and of course the need arises often for odd numbered divisions. However even if you could add a vernier scale to it, could you replicate it multiple times accurately enough to make it viable as opposed to a true dividing head? Maybe so. Side note Gordon, my mother was born in Glamsbjerg on Fyn.


----------



## MikeAa (Apr 19, 2012)

I imagine more importantly is understanding the process of building a Verier scale so if you do make your own rotary table or the like you can incorporate it in. Found this interesting PDF on line, I didn't know Vernier was a person. The YouTube video says "not available in your country", bummer. http://homepage.smc.edu/kennedy_john/VERNIERSCALE.PDF


----------



## MikeAa (Apr 20, 2012)

Even my most basic rotary table has a vernier setup. I did get to thinking though, you could easily add a vernier scale to just about anything with a few minutes in cad. Just knowing the diameter of your scale whether a rotary table or lathe compound etc. I did a quick drawing based on a 6" diameter which could represent a small rotary table and it could be printed on card stock, labels, or even magnetic sheets. To the next level is engraved on a small piece of plastic or brass.


----------



## MikeAa (Apr 20, 2012)

oops, guess my drawing was quicker than my brain.


----------

